# Best mbti test online?



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Those are one of the best I know...

Free Personality Test | 16Personalities
Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory
Personality Test Based on Jung and Briggs-Myers
Jung Preference Exploration Personality Test

Do you guys know any better ones?


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

John's Personality Test

This one is pretty good, it gives you a percentage of your possible types. To be more accurate, you can answer only the questions you are sure of, and skip the ones you are ambivalent about.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

And why would you want to possess such useless information?


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Convex said:


> And why would you want to possess such useless information?


The reason why is irrelevant, don't you think?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

AlanMonTap said:


> The reason why is irrelevant, don't you think?


No, I don't. 

For an online test, you might as well pick one at random because they are all shit.


----------



## Bubblechomp (May 4, 2015)

That second one, the HumanMetrics test, gave me the same results as the official $50 test. If that helps at all. lol


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

@Convex You should've answered that from the beginning, then.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

AlanMonTap said:


> @Convex You should've answered that from the beginning, then.


I believe I implied that, sorry, I do not cater to simple minds in my posts.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Most of those tests gave me the same result as the official one I took in uni too, if that helps.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Convex said:


> I believe I implied that, sorry, I do not cater to simple minds in my posts.


So... you say you don't cater for "simple minds" in your posts.
Yet, you take the time to post useless information for a "simple mind"...

It's like speaking to a wall. Pointless.
But hey... I must be the simple minded one


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

There's a link to an online copy of the official "Step I" MBTI here.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

The HumanMetrics one is the most accurate in my experience.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

AlanMonTap said:


> Those are one of the best I know...
> 
> Free Personality Test | 16Personalities
> Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory
> ...


This one by Dnardi seems to work well: http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm PLUS you get a nice profile of your cognitive functions use.

Note added: On the Dnardi test the middle choice appears to act as 'no preference'. Unfortunately, very many 'no preference' answers defaults to a result determined by just a few questions with stronger answers.

Omitting the "Somewhat me" choice forces taking a more solid position and seems to produce a sharper, more accurate result.


Edit: By the way, suggest ignoring whatever type you get on Personality Hacker's "Genius Type" test. Your Genius Type may be fine but personality type may be off somewhat.

Also, probably best to avoid the PerC 'Cognitive Functions' test. The questions are a mess and there's no telling what your result may be.


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

I just tried all the tests that were linked on first and second page of this thread.

2 x ISTP.
2 x INTJ.
1 x ISTJ.
1 x INTP.

Now isn't that enlightening.. I find these questions/statements are always so definite, when I could answer "sometimes" to many of them. For example, I don't live after schedules and sometimes can be spontaneous, but I make a general plan in advance. The details of this plan are just not settled so there is room for changes based on the moment in question.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

They are all almost equally bad


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

They aren't even bad. What is missing is a physical(call it somatic if you will) component. There are two things which are important in MBTI or Socio or wherever:

1. How you react
2. What you say/choose

Do notice the order! I haven't put it like that just because! Corollary to this is:

Without the most important part...how are we supposed to know if a person is cognitive biasing it or if he really means what he chooses. Two more things:

The tests are almost always so definite. You like to be alone: Y/N . Wtf? There are times when I do and times when I don't. I mostly do, but that's besides the point. I as a representative of mostly, a person who is a represntative of alone = better than in a group, both = good and a person that prefers monastic life get the same amount of points! WTF!

I'd say that most of these tests reflect our likes/dislikes NOT our COGNITION! Cognition != (dis)like ! What this means is that these tests, more often than not, give us a result that better describes our perfect mate(be it a friend, coworker or, well, sexual mate) than it does in describing us. Just think about it!


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Ixim said:


> They aren't even bad. What is missing is a physical(call it somatic if you will) component. There are two things which are important in MBTI or Socio or wherever:
> 
> 1. How you react
> 2. What you say/choose
> ...


I agree. And maybe not only our perfect mate, but our perfect version of ourselves. I think an interactive/scenario test with decision making would be much more accurate than a simple questionnaire of preferences.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Asity said:


> I just tried all the tests that were linked on first and second page of this thread.
> 
> 2 x ISTP.
> 2 x INTJ.
> ...


Have run into that problem. On the Dnardi test (at Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes) the middle choice appears to act as 'no preference'. Unfortunately, too many 'no choices' defaults to a result determined by just a few questions with stronger answers.

Omitting the "Somewhat me" choice forces taking a more solid position and seems to produce a sharper, more accurate result.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

AlanMonTap said:


> I agree. And maybe not only our perfect mate, but our perfect version of ourselves. I think an interactive/scenario test with decision making would be much more accurate than a simple questionnaire of preferences.


Possibly so, yes. Because there is nothing preventing us from just going totally haywire in what we see as "perfect", a lot of people could, would and most likely do go in that direction. A LOT! Good point!


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Possibly so, yes. Because there is nothing preventing us from just going totally haywire in what we see as "perfect", a lot of people could, would and most likely do go in that direction. A LOT! Good point!


That's why a find this one very efficient because not only does it tell you what you are, it also tells you what you're attracted to, and what you strive to be...

Jung Preference Exploration Personality Test


----------

